# Age Of My Budgie?



## MsAngler-Fish (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. Can anyone help me decipher the age of my budgie, the breeder said she is 8wks but I have my doubts due her visible white iris. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Once a bird has lost the baby bars on the head and the iris is visible there is no way to know how old the bird actually is, all you can say is that it is mature. She's beautiful but she is more than 8 weeks old.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

I agree with Cody, she’s given you excellent advice!

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Hope to see you and your precious girl around the forums!

Cheers! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

